# Campingaz R907 refill in Southern Portugal (or Spain)?



## Chocolatecake (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I hope I am not repeating a question asked before, but I couldn't seem to find the info I really need so thought I would ask.

Can someone please help me, we have just run out of campingaz and can not figure out where to get a refill for our R907 campingaz bottle. We are in Evora, Portugal. There seems to be small disposable bottles at several supermarkets here, but none seem to have the large exchangeable bottles such as the R907.

Has anyone been able to find these bottles in Southern Portugal? Or can anyone suggest an alternative (and where to get it) which might have the same fittings or be adaptable? Or, as we are not too far from the border, does anyone know if it is available in extremadura in Spain?

Many thanks,

Melanie


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Hope you are enjoying Evora. We liked it there.

Your best bet is to go down to the Algarve. Camping Turiscampo near Lagos has a shop that might have gaz, can't remember to be sure. If not there are lots of people who speak English there and someone will know where you can get cylinders.

CandA


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Turistcampo does sell camping gaz 907 exchanged one earlier this year Tel


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Turistcampo does sell camping gaz 907 exchanged one earlier this year Tel


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Someone posted this link:

http://www.campingaz.com/storefinder/default.aspx?Locale=en-US

recently.

I hope it works for you.


----------



## AandT (Jun 27, 2009)

Supermarket chain MODELO sell the gaz at their store in Olhao - not sure if they have other outlets along the Algarve


----------



## Chocolatecake (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! We had seen the campingaz site but the helpful people at the campsite called some stores for us and the site doesn't seem entirely accurate about who stocks what... we went to a Modelo and they do have campingaz but not refillables, but perhaps some do... we've been told that hardware stores are a good place to try so will hunt out one of those and/or a Modelo tomorrow. 
Thanks again.


----------

